# Just replaced timing belt on 2000 2.8L 30V ATQ Engine



## Vwking2 (Oct 27, 2014)

I just replaced the timing belt and pulleys and tensioner, also had to replace the cam chain tensioner on the left bank Cyl 4,5,6,. I used the cam lock tools and crank lock tool, and after starting i get an engine miss and a P0346 fault code. Does any one have an idea of what i should look into next


----------



## crazyquik22023 (Jun 17, 2013)

Your cam to cam timing on the left bank head is off a tooth. Set engine to TDC and reinstall cam tensioner. There should be 16 teeth in between the cam slots with the exhaust cam slightly offset to the right.


----------



## Vwking2 (Oct 27, 2014)

*found Problem*

it was off, due to having 16 rollers between the marks. The proper setting is 14 rollers between the marks, and 16 to the outside of the marks.


----------



## Vwking2 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Update*

only on the Left side head!!!!:beer::beer::beer:


----------

